# Chainsaw mills



## Old Timer (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm looking into purchasing one of those chainsaw mills to do work at my mountain cabin. I've looked at the Alaska brand. The small mill would work but I'm concerned about the stability of it since it's not attached to the bar in to places like the Mark III. Anyone have any experience with one of these? Thanks.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

This is an Alaska mill. You can do all kinds of things with it.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

This forum on Ct's sister site for woodworkers may be a good source for discussion and info

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

we got an mark 3 with 30inch bar, i used it to slot some glue lams for steel plates.

if you can weld you could make your own for a few bucks.


----------

